# Islamic New Year



## F1Jamie (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi everyone. Two questions:
- Is tonight dry?
- I have noticed a number of sites have listed 20th of Jan 2009 as Islamic New Year again. Cannot post link as just joined, but AMEinfo lists it.
That can't be right can it?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

F1Jamie said:


> Hi everyone. Two questions:
> - Is tonight dry?
> - I have noticed a number of sites have listed 20th of Jan 2009 as Islamic New Year again. Cannot post link as just joined, but AMEinfo lists it.
> That can't be right can it?



Yes, tonight and tomorrow are both dry. Most places that serve alcohol would already have put up signs advising their customers of the same.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Islamic New Year is today, not in January.

It will be dry tonight and until early evening tomorow.


-


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

good job i got tons of beer in fridge!


----------



## mohd_afthab (Dec 11, 2008)

*massacre*

I hope you all read the "new year massacre" head lines in Gulf news.....!

Got any comments on it ?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

mohd_afthab said:


> I hope you all read the "new year massacre" head lines in Gulf news.....!
> 
> Got any comments on it ?


the attacks continued today  so, more innocent lives have been taken. What an awful start to a new year. Let's hope the situation improves soon and both parties can resolve their conflicts peacefully.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

This is the best Mexico can come up with...


Mexico City: It's after dusk in Mexico City and a policeman stands in a deserted park with pen poised over ticket pad, ready to take on 50 bicycles whizzing toward him.

The crime? Cycling en masse.


HAHA


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> This is the best Mexico can come up with...
> 
> 
> Mexico City: It's after dusk in Mexico City and a policeman stands in a deserted park with pen poised over ticket pad, ready to take on 50 bicycles whizzing toward him.
> ...


yep, bicitekas, trying to make mexico city a more cycling friendly city, but totally failing at it (not their fault, is just that drivers in mexico are not very friendly. Mind you, compared to Dubai drivers, they are real ladies and gentlemen.... haha)


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

i dont know what people moan about the drivers here for, i dont find it that bad...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> i dont know what people moan about the drivers here for, i dont find it that bad...


oh well, perhaps i am biased because of the fact that I've been almost killed (twice) by owners of white SUV'S who speed towards me because they find it too annoying that a pedestrian like myself dares to cross the street. Seriously.. you have to be joking... they have absolutely no respect for pedestrians in Dubai.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Do you want a red carpet when crossing the road!!!

Just run... imagine there is a bar of chocolate the other side and a crate of corona... you will be fine!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> Do you want a red carpet when crossing the road!!!
> 
> Just run... imagine there is a bar of chocolate the other side and a crate of corona... you will be fine!


well a red carpet would be nice

but seriously, just not having to run for my life every time I cross a street would be nice.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

haha your beauty must distract the drivers!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> haha your beauty must distract the drivers!


oh i wish that was the case but I doubt it! i'm telling you, bullying pedestrians is the sport of a lot of white expensive SUV owners!! they probably get points every time they do it! bonus points if is a girl trying to run on her high heels!!! double bonus points if it's a mexikiki on high heels carrying several shopping bags!!  [insert very bad word that starts with an A here!!]


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Alien??????


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

i have a question , iam in Syria now, and every think is close for Islamic new year , is it the case in Dubai , or is it different !!!??


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

erm, i havent seen anything closed really..... not sure about new years day


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

M.Sharaf said:


> i have a question , iam in Syria now, and every think is close for Islamic new year , is it the case in Dubai , or is it different !!!??


Everything was still open here yesterday (Islamic New Years Day)- as in stores/malls etc
Government and private businesses were closed.


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Everything was still open here yesterday (Islamic New Years Day)- as in stores/malls etc
> Government and private businesses were closed.[/QUOTE
> 
> i c , thanks man ...


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

M.Sharaf said:


> sgilli3 said:
> 
> 
> > Everything was still open here yesterday (Islamic New Years Day)- as in stores/malls etc
> ...


----------



## mohd_afthab (Dec 11, 2008)

People.. lets take a moment from our life and pry for the people of Gaza.. May god keep them safe...


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> oh well, perhaps i am biased because of the fact that I've been almost killed (twice) by owners of white SUV'S who speed towards me because they find it too annoying that a pedestrian like myself dares to cross the street. Seriously.. you have to be joking... they have absolutely no respect for pedestrians in Dubai.


You are totally correct and if we'd helled abuse or gestured we'd probably be the ones to get arrested. But also on the good side I have had a few drivers who have stopped to let me cross, while the other lane has tried to mow me down. I think drivers have a lot to watch out for and they forget to watch for pedestrians


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> Do you want a red carpet when crossing the road!!!
> 
> Just run... imagine there is a bar of chocolate the other side and a crate of corona... you will be fine!


Pedestrian stripes and lights are fine thanks just a little more consideration for human life would be fine


----------

